# Beef under attack?



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Another good read : http://www.thefarmersdaughterusa.com/2015/09/there-are-no-antibiotics-in-your-meat-now-stop.html


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Good read thanks for sharing


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I guess they think we get'em in the chute everyday just to give a dose for lack of anything else to do.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

TJH said:


> I guess they think we get'em in the chute everyday just to give a dose for lack of anything else to do.


That's funny.....but true.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good article, thanks.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

TJH said:


> I guess they think we get'em in the chute everyday just to give a dose for lack of anything else to do.


I agree with Mike that there is a lot of truth in the quote. I at times feel the majority believes we are all cross eyed and stutter.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Good article. It has become exactly as the article states with the FDA. I have scripts on file for certain antibiotics. I have a lamented vet-client relationship letter posted in the office. Every antibiotic administered has a paperwork trail showing animal ID, date administered, drug, dose, reason withdrawal time and after three days of treatment, a result. Typically it's recovered. Sometimes it's cull. This paper trail has a two year retention period. Withdrawal times are strictly adhered to. These animals have a Premises ID tag with a unique number. If a USDA inspector at the plant scans the bar code, my name and address pop up.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I just don't use antibiotics at all and don't have to mess with none of that stuff...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I use to do most of the vet work vaccines etc but with the few head I have... Load em up for 12 mile ride to the vet on the way to pasture. If one gets looking rough then the vet comes out and I'll do the follow up. But these concerned consumers probably have pantry filled with all kinds of cure all pills. Some of which they didn't finish as instructed and even us hicks are aware that leads to strain resistant bugs. What those savy consumers fail to realize... We eat out too as do our children and grandchildren.


----------

